# Rollfast spring fork question



## trackfodder (Nov 2, 2008)

I just joined so I could ask a question.  I built a Rollfast motorbike with a 1968 Clinton 3hp in it 15 years ago.  I thought the springer a bit harsh so put a Schwinn fork on it and there wasn't an improvement.  It has been setting for about 10 years and I decided to resurrect it since we can ride motorbikes without licenses now.   I put the Rollfast fork back on it but can't remember how the fender mounts.  Reason tells me the struts attach to the front fork strut and the fender top  with a right angle bracket to the acorn nut at the top of the front strut.  Am I right?  The fender braces must have been changed to fit the Schwinn fork as they are too long.  However I have room to re-drill them shorter.  I want to put the Schwinn springer on a Schwinn cruiser that has a flat blade fork and a 70cc Chinese 2-stroke on it.  One of my other ones is a Monarch with a 5-1/2hp Jiang Dong industrial motor and a Sturmey-Archer 3-speed tranny for a jackshaft.  It still has a governor as, after 14 motorbikes, it finally dawned on me that it was cruise control.  It runs 41 uphill, 42 flat and 43 downhill at 3100 rpm.  There is quite a bit left.  I don't know if this outfit will post replies in my email, so if you can help, hit me at williamsk1936@yahoo.com.   Cheers  Keith (trackfodder) Williams


----------



## JOEL (Nov 3, 2008)

Having trouble visualizing your fork. There's probably a picture of one at Nostalgic.net for reference.

Please post a picture of your motorbike. Sounds cool.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 3, 2008)

here is a photo to look at. the fender mount to the fork not the springer. and the braces mount to the fork blade and the stability plates for the wheel.


----------



## trackfodder (Nov 3, 2008)

*I screwed up*

Thanx for the pix.  I discovered I did a stupid thing.  I disassembled the fork and stripped to bare metal, primed, and painted.  When I re-assembled it, I put it together backward as a leading link rather than trailing link.  I finally managed to fit the fender and only when I backed off to relax and admire my work did I discover I had a chopper front end. DUH.:eek:   Keith Williams
(I may try it out when nobody's lookin')


----------



## trackfodder (Nov 3, 2008)

*The fork pix*

That fork looks like it has a vertical compression spring.  Mine has a torsion spring horizontal.  I think it may be a 50's model.  KW


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 4, 2008)

yes its a 1948 hoppy.


----------

